# EDL smashed up UAF meeting in Manchester last night...



## Das Uberdog (Mar 19, 2010)

Or so I hear through the rumour mill. Anyone know anything?

From what I understand, threatening phone calls were made to the refugee centre where the meeting was being held (alongside threats of pipe-bombings). When the meeting went ahead, 10 or so EDL members turned up, trashed the place and started on everyone.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2010)

I would have thought that Manchester UAF could pull out enough people to defend such a meeting.

What was the attendence out of interest.
Is this an elaboration; what do you mean by 'trashed'.
Wouldn't be a tactic to gain more publicity for UAF?


----------



## selamlar (Mar 19, 2010)

Doesn't sound like the kind of thing the EDL would go for, tbh.  Historically, this kind of shit tends to be done by C18/boot boys/whatever.  The same people may well be involved, but the organisational name us different.  Old wozizface (EDL 'Leader'.  Forget his name) has been making a fair amount of noise about the EDL itself being seperate from the actual heavies, so I doubt he would be best pleasd if this was done by the 'actual' EDL, rather than 'supporters'.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2010)

If the rumour is true. I would not be surprised. There has been an increased level of hostility being put forward by those claiming to be EDL supporters on the internet against the UAF for some time now. It would be hard to say if they were actual EDL supporters, or others using the EDL as a flag of convenience? It would be churlish of me to point out that there now needs to be an increased level of security when organising such meetings. The fact of the matter is that this should have already been discussed and put in place in the likelihood of such an attack. Afterall, there's a history of such events happening in the past to call upon.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> If the rumour is true. I would not be surprised. There has been an increased level of hostility being put forward by those claiming to be EDL supporters on the internet against the UAF for some time now. It would be hard to say if they were actual EDL supporters, or others using the EDL as a flag of convenience? It would be churlish of me to point out that there now needs to be an increased level of security when organising such meetings. The fact of the matter is that this should have already been discussed and put in place in the likelihood of such an attack. Afterall, there's a history of such events happening in the past to call upon.



Mind you don't get accused of Squaddism!


----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2010)

Nigel said:


> Mind you don't get accused of Squaddism!



Protecting a meeting is not "squaddism" as you well know Nigel.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

If it was true then no doubt it would be a leading news item.

But it aint. Just hysteria.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> If it was true then no doubt it would be a leading news item.
> 
> But it aint. Just hysteria.



A leading news item, don't be daft. These rumours will eventually be seen as true, or not?



...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> A leading news item, don't be daft. These rumours will eventually be seen as true, or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe but with the EDL having a demo in Bolton soon then its possible that the rumour mill is being deliberately stirred up by the UAF to try and get as many people out for the counter demo.

And it would be a leading news item, especially given the supposed location of this attack. The UAF is the establishment and as such it has access to all the media outlets. They would be all over this story if true.


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 19, 2010)

It is true. They didn't hurt anyone but they were trying to smash their way into the pub to 'get'em' apparently.

There was 8 UAF and 8 of them.

I only know because of a friend of a friend who was there. Silly sod


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 19, 2010)

It's an ongoing thing as well. They keep coming to bother them when they pester everyone on Market street on a Saturday. Why don't they both fuck off!!!!!

It's all so stupid. Football hooligans and skinny tosspot students....
?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> *If it was true then no doubt it would be a leading news item.*
> But it aint. Just hysteria.



Fuck me you're a moron. True = lead news item. Not a lead or even news item = not true. 

You are vying with cobbles for idiot of the week/month/years aren't you?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2010)

I heard EDF got involved and threatened to cut off the leccy


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Afterall, there's a history of such events happening in the past to call upon.


a history - in the past  well i never


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2010)

refugee centre becomes pub

not saying this is untrue at all just tickled by the chinese whispers


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, this is getting a bit fishy now:

http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=20634

Hmmmmmm

.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 19, 2010)

Davo1 said:


> .



That's nice, I dropped my ipod-touch down the toilet and fucked it.

Anyway no news of these arrests on any bolton news sites or on google news. We're just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Fuck me you're a moron. True = lead news item. Not a lead or even news item = not true.
> 
> You are vying with cobbles for idiot of the week/month/years aren't you?



Not really. Just reflecting the fact that if anything can be shown to be 'racist' then the mainstream media will be all over it like a rash.

If a UAF meeting, in a refugee centre of all places,  was attacked by EDL people then the story would be featured in some very prominent places. The UAF would see to that along with you lot all Twattering or what ever else it is you do when there is an OUTRAGE. 

If this story is true then its like Christmas has come early and you can all try and out do each other in the 'how much I hate wacists' stakes.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Not really. Just reflecting the fact that if anything can be shown to be 'racist' then the mainstream media will be all over it like a rash.
> 
> If a UAF meeting, in a refugee centre of all places,  was attacked by EDL people then the story would be featured in some very prominent places. The UAF would see to that along with you lot all Twattering or what ever else it is you do when there is an OUTRAGE.
> 
> If this story is true then its like Christmas has come early and you can all try and out do each other in the 'how much I hate wacists' stakes.



There's been several political events that haven't hit the news. It's not a very good method of establising a fact as you well know. 

The only twat here is you.


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> That's nice, I dropped my ipod-touch down the toilet and fucked it.
> 
> Anyway now news of these arrests on any bolton news sites or on google news. We're just going to have to wait and see.




How embarrassing. You can't see it on the tapatalk app. Last time I use this on here. Look like a flipping ponce innit


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> There's been several political events that haven't hit the news. It's not a very good method of establising a fact as you well know.
> 
> The only twat here is you.



The only one ? You dont read it very much then.

But break down the supposed story.

A UAF meeting, in a refugee centre, is attacked by the EDL. And you honestly believe that in our 24 hour news culture nobody would have picked it up ?

One word. Bollocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Not really. Just reflecting the fact that if anything can be shown to be 'racist' then the mainstream media will be all over it like a rash.
> 
> If a UAF meeting, in a refugee centre of all places,  was attacked by EDL people then the story would be featured in some very prominent places. The UAF would see to that along with you lot all Twattering or what ever else it is you do when there is an OUTRAGE.
> 
> If this story is true then its like Christmas has come early and you can all try and out do each other in the 'how much I hate wacists' stakes.



The media don't give a fuck about a load of bonehead fottie hoolies rucking with some small unit of an antifash group.

Seriously, they don't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2010)

back in the early 1990s the fash battered quite a number of swappie papersales. but you never heard anything about it. equally, there was an nf meeting in hemel hempsted got turned over by afa, which equally went unreported. on the one hand the swp didn't want to scare the horses and on the other afa didn't need to blow their own trumpet. it's no great surprise to me if stuff goes unreported


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The media don't give a fuck about a load of bonehead fottie hoolies rucking with some small unit of an antifash group.
> 
> Seriously, they don't.



In a refugee centre they do.

And this aint just some antifash group. The is the establishments bought and paid for antifash group.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> In a refugee centre they do.


no they don't or it would be all over the fucking shop


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 19, 2010)

SWs out in strenght tonight on Market Street, hope they are ok. I was going to give tomorrow a miss in Bolton cos I have stuff to do closer to home. But I might now.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> back in the early 1990s the fash battered quite a number of swappie papersales. but you never heard anything about it. equally, there was an nf meeting in hemel hempsted got turned over by afa, which equally went unreported. on the one hand the swp didn't want to scare the horses and on the other afa didn't need to blow their own trumpet. it's no great surprise to me if stuff goes unreported



I am sure that it did.

But the EDL aint the NF/C18 and the UAF aint AFA. Thats the point. The UAF are the opposite of being shy. They crave the lime light. Politicians from every major party would be fighting to get in front of TV cameras to decry this attack and the UAF would have been, since the early hours of this morning, letting the whole world know it happened.

Now I might be wrong. I might have to apologise when somebody can show me a definite link to a report linking the EDL to an attack of this nature and I am big and ugly enough to do so. But I wont have to.

For me the reaction from most of you on here shows me how moribound the left is when it comes to an organisation like the EDL. You are just stuck in the battles of the past. And to a lesser extent with regards how you react to the BNP. Dont get me wrong, in their case I agree with the whole Nazi lable because thats essentially what Griffin and co are but this EDL lot strike me as arising from a whole different set of tensions that exist in Britain today and you just dont seem to be able to react to that beyond falling back to the Anti-Nazi stance.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> In a refugee centre they do.
> 
> And this aint just some antifash group. The is the establishments bought and paid for antifash group.



a refugee centre that may also have been a pub.

this really isn't news the mainstream media would be interested in Stoat boy


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2010)

'tonight in Bolton, two very small groups of people may or may not have almost had a fight in a pub or a refugee centre'

'next up, paint drying - LATEST!'

seriously StoatBoy


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

nobody takes the EDL seriously. Not even the EDL members. Gadfly far righters and crappy beer-gutted footie brawlers are,an irrelevance compared to the political legitimacy of the modern BNP


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan U said:


> 'tonight in Bolton, two very small groups of people may or may not have almost had a fight in a pub or a refugee centre'
> 
> 'next up, paint drying - LATEST!'
> 
> seriously StoatBoy




In a pub I would agree. Nothing there for the press to get their teeth into. I agree. 

But a refugee centre ? And a meeting organised by the UAF who are sponsored by the Political system of this country ? Do me a favour.

The arrests prior to the SDL demo in Edinburgh show that the EDL are being watched and action taken. Anything that can be used to show them in a bad light is being used. Do you really think a news paper like the Guardian would not have been interested in this story ? Even just a little bit ?

If there is a genuine reason to believe that this attack was linked to the EDL in anyway possible then it would have recieved some coverage somewhere. But there aint.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Mar 19, 2010)

UAF aren't exactly up there with Katie 'n' Peter when it comes to shifting papers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

The only place such a story would get lead prominence is Libcom.


----------



## Sgt Howie (Mar 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The only place such a story would get lead prominence is Libcom.



Even then it would get bumped off the lead if My Chemical Romance split up.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.mysun.co.uk/go/thread/view/88618/22690433/?pg=last

Oh well, this made the mainstream media then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> http://www.mysun.co.uk/go/thread/view/88618/22690433/?pg=last
> 
> Oh well, this made the mainstream media then.


no, that's another internet forum albeit on the website of a national paper.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no, that's another internet forum albeit on the website of a national paper.



With a story from a socialist website.

Maybe there is something in idea that the media ignore such stories. After all four men with knives attacking a Mosque is not going to be of the slightest interest to people such as BBC News 24 or Sky.

God forbid they would carry such a tale.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> The UAF is the establishment and as such it has access to all the media outlets.



Absolute shite. The 'establishment' are in the media frowning on the UAF organising the counter protest to the EDL in Bolton for example.

The UAF is funded by the unions - workers organisations. On the other hand, groups like the EDL are funded by rich twats, who have fantasist delusions of becoming part of an 'establishment' and use the muppets who turn out for them. These useful idiots will be quickly discarded once they have served a purpose.


...


----------



## Sgt Howie (Mar 19, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> With a story from a socialist website.
> 
> Maybe there is something in idea that the media ignore such stories. After all four men with knives attacking a Mosque is not going to be of the slightest interest to people such as BBC News 24 or Sky.
> 
> God forbid they would carry such a tale.



Maybe UAF and the EDL could do naked calendars to get more press coverage.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Absolute shite. The 'establishment' are in the media frowning on the UAF organising the counter protest to the EDL in Bolton for example.
> 
> The UAF is funded by the unions - workers organisations.
> 
> Rich twats, who have fantasist delusions of becoming part of an 'establishment' fund groups like the EDL and use the muppets who turn out for them.



LOL. 

Sometimes I get embarassed for you lot. I really do.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 19, 2010)

No one with a camera phone at the event then?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2010)

A "LOL", aside a smilie used as a counter argument is what's embarrassing here dumbo.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> A "LOL", aside a smilie used as a counter argument is what's embarrassing here dumbo.



What counter arguement ? 

Trust me, there will be only one anti-establishment 'party' in Bolton tomorrow and it aint going to be the UAF. 

The UAF getting funding from all the mainstream political establishments in the UK. Including the Conservatives. Thats the point. 

Still you keep on thinking that its the 1930's all over again.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> nobody takes the EDL seriously.



Certainly not the subjects of their violence and intimidation 

And yes, lots of the EDL do take themselves seriously with their beered up swagger and disgusting out of tune singing. They bring shame to England.


----------



## cogg (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Absolute shite. The 'establishment' are in the media frowning on the UAF organising the counter protest to the EDL in Bolton for example.
> 
> *The UAF is funded by the unions - workers organisations.* On the other hand, groups like the EDL are funded by rich twats, who have fantasist delusions of becoming part of an 'establishment' and use the muppets who turn out for them. These useful idiots will be quickly discarded once they have served a purpose.
> 
> ...



Shit, are we  back in the 1970s...
Or are the SWP running a scare story like they did with C18. On someone else's behalf.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 19, 2010)

SW says EDL men with knives attacked the mosque in Bolton this afternoon. Bolton Evening News says a man was caught trying to break into a car 500 yards from the Mosque, he was believed to have been in possesion of a knife when arrested. He was local according to the BEN and nothing to do with the EDL.

Well i know who i believe, not those lying capitalist bastards at the BEN, Weyman and Martin and the SW are on the money as usual and no amount of capitalist soft on racism and soft on the Nartzis media should be allowed to obscure the facts.

Canny wait for the morra and the demo and im hoping Martin and Weyman will be there cos im bringing my autograph book and will be filming them on my new mobile phone throughout the day.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2010)

wgeg 

finLAAB tyouve got  funny name hehehehehe 


ahhh fuck it


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Certainly not the subjects of their violence and intimidation
> 
> And yes, lots of the EDL do take themselves seriously with their beered up swagger and disgusting out of tune singing. They bring shame to England.



Yes, I'm sure this is building towards a new Cable Street and not just some sad-sack ex footie hoolies stirred up by r/w nutters getting pwnt every time they try anything other than beating up paper sellers.

I give em another 6 months. At most.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2010)

This all smacks a little of swappie shit stirring. Lots of people are going to be in Bolton tomorrow to protest against the EDL and most of them will not be there to start fights. I worry that some of these socialist factions are up for actively provoking confrontations. Not that we shouldn't be willing to confront fascists, but we should do so only in defence of others, not to boost egos or sell papers.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Yes, I'm sure this is building towards a new Cable Street and not just some sad-sack ex footie hoolies stirred up by r/w nutters getting pwnt every time they try anything other than beating up paper sellers.
> 
> I give em another 6 months. At most.



You said no one takes them seriously. Disagreeing with that doesn't mean invoking Cable Street. You were over-simplistic, no big deal. No need to try and deflect. 

I hope you are right on the 6 months thing and for the first time in a while I see real hope. I always said they would either stagnate or become more visibly extreme.

For ages the fascist party distanced themselves from the EDL, even threatening to expel people in both organisations (can someone confirm that the Fuhrer himself said this, because it could be made to haunt him). It came to nothing anyway. 

The EDL likewise tried to say they weren't fascist or violent.

Now, quelle suprise, it is proved that both organisations are strongly linked and thus closely associated with fascism and violence, along with the analysis of the EDL founder that it is a nazi infiltrated set-up.

Hopefully both repulsive organisations have shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 19, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> This all smacks a little of swappie shit stirring. Lots of people are going to be in Bolton tomorrow to protest against the EDL and most of them will not be there to start fights. I worry that some of these socialist factions are up for actively provoking confrontations. Not that we shouldn't be willing to confront fascists, but we should do so only in defence of others, not to boost egos or sell papers.



Indeed.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2010)

sawppie, swappie, swappie the pbsh cangaroooo


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you been drinking Frog?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2010)

hsdhdhdhdhdhdhhhhddhhddh


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 20, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> hsdhdhdhdhdhdhhhhddhhddh




Oh dear.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2010)

> SW says EDL men with knives attacked the mosque in Bolton this afternoon. Bolton Evening News says a man was caught trying to break into a car 500 yards from the Mosque, he was believed to have been in possesion of a knife when arrested. He was local according to the BEN and nothing to do with the EDL.




Surely,this is playing with fire, if the SWP are exagerating/making it up, that is very dangerous indeed, tensions will be high enough in Bloton without creating more, shame on them...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 20, 2010)

i am going to bed


----------



## JHE (Mar 20, 2010)

fiannanahalba said:


> SW says EDL men with knives attacked the mosque in Bolton this afternoon. Bolton Evening News says a man was caught trying to break into a car 500 yards from the Mosque, he was believed to have been in possesion of a knife when arrested. He was local according to the BEN and nothing to do with the EDL.
> 
> Well i know who i believe, not those lying capitalist bastards at the BEN, Weyman and Martin and the SW are on the money as usual and no amount of capitalist soft on racism and soft on the Nartzis media should be allowed to obscure the facts.



I am reliably informed by shouty Social Workers that the EDL Naaaartzeees,  armed with machine guns and flamethrowers, attacked the mosque, massacred hundreds of prayerful Moslems, kidnapped all the survivors, skinned them alive and are at this very moment dipping them in salt.  That's what Islamophobbles do, the bastards!


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> What counter arguement ?
> 
> Trust me, there will be only one anti-establishment 'party' in Bolton tomorrow and it aint going to be the UAF.
> 
> ...



Speak to detective-boy about thought transference. He will confirm it doesn't exist, so stop posting words I haven't thought, nor written.

If you could provide the source for your claim of actual funding by the conservatives that would be an exclusive on your part. If you're thinking of linking to a couple of conservatives who are signatories to a UAF statement, including it's leader, then that's not any confirmation of such funding by the conservatives is it?

The "one anti-establishment 'party'" in Bolton being the one funded by rich businessmen I take it? I've not heard any 'anti-establishment' statements from this group so far, all I've heard is the inane chanting of ingerland, ingerland, references to "pakis" and sentiments about a tiny minority of Muslims who apparently have taken over the UK and now this assorted bunch of footie firms, fascists and hangers on want it back?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

cogg said:


> Shit, are we  back in the 1970s...
> Or are the SWP running a scare story like they did with C18. On someone else's behalf.



Don't you mean Searchlight?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

treelover said:


> Surely,this is playing with fire, if the SWP are exagerating/making it up, that is very dangerous indeed, tensions will be high enough in Bloton without creating more, shame on them...



Your "if" is typical of any comment you have of the SWP, that usually turns out to be the smear it was intended to be. Your posts continue to have a malicious agenda. You even have the gall to say you've retired from politics, when it's clear you haven't a political thought in your head, nor I doubt any experience of such political activity. You are a fucking disgrace with your weasel words.

There is a rumour started by who knows who?

The SWP is actually reporting an attack on a mosque  in Bolton, with people being confronted by four people with knives as they were leaving Friday prayers. The four people have reportedly been arrested. Also targeted, it is reported, were activists leafleting for the anti-fascist protest.

UAF have issued a statement that asserts that '...there is an attempt on the part of public bodies to equate anti-fascists with the fascist EDL. This is evident from the approach taken by both the police and the local authority.'

Full statement by UAF and report on the Mosque attack here.


....


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 20, 2010)

MC5 said:


> sentiments about a tiny minority of Muslims who apparently have taken over the UK and now this assorted bunch of footie firms, fascists and hangers on want it back?



This is key. They are utterly paranoid beyond all reason. It can only really be informed by bigotry. There is no "takeover" and there will be none, regardless of the gibbering froth of bigots and the tabloids.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Mar 20, 2010)

This is the EDL.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 20, 2010)

edl are a bunch of facisit fuckwits who want a ruck. picutres of brown skinned people ripping a union jack off one of them will fuel there recruitment
  A silent peaceful demonstration of people turning there backs on these brainless goons would be more effective. but never going to happen.

police would'nt let it happen because they would'nt belive the UAF would have the self discipline not to try to lamp one of the goons (perfectly understandable imho but not really helpful)
 UAF would'nt be up for that too passive looking plus only takes one loose cannon and it would'nt work.
  So the council have one lot of facist goons which they'd rather not have.
then have another load of people turning up wanting to have a ruck with them
 so what could be a non event fat blokes in fooball shirts shamble down street
turns into a mini riot police in riot gear trying to keep two groups apart


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

A peaceful, dignified protest against the desecration of Muslim graves in Chorlton Manchester can be seen on the Manchester UAF site here:

http://www.manchesteruaf.org/

Scroll down to see the video.

As one speaker notes, ten years ago there was an attack on Jewish graves in a part of the same cemetery and then, as now there must be a community response to this expression of hatred and bigotry.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 20, 2010)

I would prefer it it were called Unite Against Racism, which then removes the focus on being against political stance (i.e. fascism).


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Mar 20, 2010)

likesfish said:


> jack off one of them will fuel there recruitment



thanks for the cautionary advice

[sorry. agree with your post]


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 20, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Your "if" is typical of any comment you have of the SWP, that usually turns out to be the smear it was intended to be. Your posts continue to have a malicious agenda. You even have the gall to say you've retired from politics, when it's clear you haven't a political thought in your head, nor I doubt any experience of such political activity. You are a fucking disgrace with your weasel words.
> 
> There is a rumour started by who knows who?
> 
> ...



Police and local press view it entirely differently

http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news/5073728.Man_detained_and_arrested_outside_mosque_in_Bolton/#


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 20, 2010)

After what happened in Stoke and Manchester ...

You had to be there in the city centre and away from the UAF  counter-protest to realise just how frightened your average Saturday city-centre-person was of the EDL hoolies. EDL won no fans on those days, except maybe a tiny minority who were already racist reactionary fash-fuckwits that got some perverse pleasure from the standoff with both the authorities/police and their 'socialist enemies'. 

The bill for policing these EDL events is way too much and people (council tax payers) are angry at the EDL not the UAF. 

You have to be incredibly stupid to fall for the EDL/BNP propaganda that it's the UAF/SWP/socialists/'lefties'/'liberals' and their association with Muslims/Jews/Commies who are driving the EDL to protest. 

EDL are a curse  - they are an economic and social threat to any locale they visit. They are a drain on both our regional/local economy and community spirit. Their aggressive actions also threaten to reduce tolerance for peaceful legitimate protests, demos and marches. 

It also seems clear (from talking to people out shopping and who had no idea who or what the EDL were) that EDL members, either en masse nationally or packed together in their local posses, are likely to be a danger to the community in the event of a real crisis.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 20, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Police and local press view it entirely differently
> 
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news/5073728.Man_detained_and_arrested_outside_mosque_in_Bolton/#




Since when is 500 yards 'outside' ? 

Maybe my maths is fucked but thats over 1500 feet away. Thats not outside, thats in a different post code.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Police and local press view it entirely differently
> 
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news/5073728.Man_detained_and_arrested_outside_mosque_in_Bolton/#



It's important, from all sides, to establish the full facts of this specific event and I see Socialist Worker has a now put a report similar to one you've linked to.

Hyperbole, whoever and wherever it comes from is not helpful. As shown, there was a dignified protest to the desecration of graves in Manchester and there is planned a similar peaceful, dignified protest, celebrating multi-culturalism in Bolton. Hot heads and agent-provocateurs are not welcome.

The authorities are saying 'We understand the concerns in communities about the planned protests...', but according to the UAF statement, communities who want to protest against the hate being peddled by this group are being dissuaded from attending the protest in Bolton.

I remember what it was like when racists were confident enough to strut around town centres intimidating people. Who later grew more and more confident, later going on to attacking community meetings, threatening trade unionists, including a bus driver who was sent a letter bomb through the post, Labour party activists, some random Asian trying to get on with his, or her life. Attacking book shops too.

It's pretty poor when I think that nearly thirty five years later, ignoring the usual suspects, that some people here, on this thread, who appear to have no connections with Bolton at all, should be telling the community there in effect to do nothing and condemn, or ridicule those who wish to stand with the community of Bolton.


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 20, 2010)

The story I heard last night is this:

1. EDL people tried to get into the UAF meeting posing as 'celtic fans'. They managed to get rid of them, and they were trying to break in to get 'em (?!)
2. Earlier this week someone manning the UAF stall (a twenty year old student) was confronted by EDL members who pored 'coke' on all the leaflets and threw a glass bottle at her head. She was shaken, but the bottle only caused bruising.

3. Pretty much every time they do their Manchester stall on a Saturday EDL turn up and harrass them.

Take from this what you will, be sarky if you want. I think this is a pretty shitty situation myself. They are obviously organised, I live in Manc and I don't want to see students being 'bottled' outside the MMU.

Cunts the lotof 'em.


----------



## JHE (Mar 20, 2010)

*Smashing?*

Usually, when people are said to have been 'bottled' it means they've been lacerated with a broken bottle, which perhaps wasn't the case at MMU.

Still, I am sorry that your friend was subjected to rudeness and a touch of thuggery and that leaflets were damaged.

You should realise, however, that if you endlessly exhort people to "smash" some other people  - as, for example, on the front page of this week's Social Worker - you do rather prompt a stroppy response from the people (or, as you prefer, the "cunts") to be "smashed".


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

For fash get smashed has a similar ring to a popular advertising campaign featuring puppet aliens some years ago.

JHE makes it plain what is likely to happen when you use such words as 'smash', so far away from being instant mash really.


----------



## cantsin (Mar 20, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Not really. Just reflecting the fact that if anything can be shown to be 'racist' then the mainstream media will be all over it like a rash.
> 
> If a UAF meeting, in a refugee centre of all places,  was attacked by EDL people then the story would be featured in some very prominent places. The UAF would see to that along with you lot all Twattering or what ever else it is you do when there is an OUTRAGE.
> 
> If this story is true then its like Christmas has come early and you can all try and out do each other in the 'how much I hate wacists' stakes.



time and time again yu mug yourself off by showing you know precisely fuck all about any of this, despite spouting on every single EDL thread - I feel stupid even replying to be honest, you just need to be ignored - massive whopper.


----------



## where to (Mar 20, 2010)

he has one thing right though, neither UAF nor EDL remotely understand their opposition.  that, or they purposely misrepresent them for their own strategic reasons, probably the latter in the case of their respective leaderships tbh.


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 20, 2010)

JHE said:
			
		

> Usually, when people are said to have been 'bottled' it means they've been lacerated with a broken bottle, which perhaps wasn't the case at MMU.
> 
> Still, I am sorry that your friend was subjected to rudeness and a touch of thuggery and that leaflets were damaged.
> 
> You should realise, however, that if you endlessly exhort people to "smash" some other people  - as, for example, on the front page of this week's Social Worker - you do rather prompt a stroppy response from the people (or, as you prefer, the "cunts") to be "smashed".



Not my friend. Just don't like seeing kiddies hit with bottles that's all. I'm well aware of the real meaning of 'bottled' as well that's what the quotation marks are for!!! 


Btw I am absolutely sod all to do with the SWP. Don't think the EDL should be 'smashed' either. But I won't put up with that behaviour on my doorstep, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2010)

Report of a disruption of an UAF meeting in Bristol.



> For them I think they would class this operation as a success, they had a few beers, they stopped our meeting for 45 mins and they intimidated us. To be honest with it was one of the most frightening experiences of my life.



Another comment:



> I was at the meeting and all things considered people handled it well. In future I’d recommend all UAF meetings are stewarded properly. The EDL people there spent as much time arguing with each other as they did with UAF members, so I don’t think it will be too difficult to split them. Many of them were also past the “dutch courage” stage of drinking and close to the falling over stage!



Source.



...


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Report of a disruption of an UAF meeting in Bristol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hand on heart, uaf brought this on themselves.

PS it's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> hand on heart, uaf brought this on themselves.



Yes of course they did, they issued a plea to the EDL to come to their meeting and intimidate people there.


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

> Anti-fascist protesters are celebrating a huge success in forcing the EDL to retreat from Bolton’s Victoria Square. Thousands of anti-fascists have now united from the roads around the square, and the square itself, and marched out together.
> Isolated pockets of EDL supporters are watching resentfully as UAF supporters chant “Nazi scum” at them


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Yes of course they did, they issued a plea to the EDL to come to their meeting and intimidate people there.




The word 'smashed' tho?!?!?!

It's always made me uncomfortable. Nothing wrong with calm opposition - but 'smashed'!?

OK, people in the SWP have 'smashed' things in the past, but they kicked them lot out innit!

What have Weyman and Smith ever smashed?! I saw Smith trying to 'smash' an EDLer in Birmingham.

I hope I never have to see that again.

Come to think about it, this is all linguistic. It's about authenticity/ spin.

Believeable these bellends are not...


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

They could turn up with placards with 'Please go Away' written on them. Not likely to have any influence on those whose raison d'être is to intimidate all opposition.


----------



## Davo1 (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:
			
		

> They could turn up with placards with 'Please go Away' written on them. Not likely to have any influence on those whose raison d'être is to intimidate all opposition.




They should have placards that actually promote some kind of politics. Placards that read 'class not race' not placards reading 'smash 'em', 'bash 'em', 'some of these apolitical hoolies might be bnp'...

Where's the politics, basically. Sorry to say, on both sides there is fuck all.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2010)

EDL disrupt UAF meeting in Bristol

Do read the full report, not just the headline. A mixture of sensible points, hysteria and racial profiling.


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

> While we were waiting for the Police to arrive I was chatting to one of the EDL members and to be honest with you they did not have a political argument between them. I asked the question what do you mean by Islamic fundamentalism? He couldn’t tell me. They all took offense to being called racists or fascists which surprised me. To be honest with you I think most of them had genuine gripes. The chat I spoke to was a Plummer who has been out of work since last May. Another EDL member was talking about the afghan and iraq wars. What I am saying is that there were a lot of waivers amongst them. a lot of them are clearly not Fascists the are just been used and manipulated by Fascists for thier own Political aims and objectives.



if local meetings are being targetted this way, it may well cause ordinary members to question the usefulness of the uaf leadership's edl strategy so far.

The muslim community, as evidenced in birmingham and harrow, don't need the bravehearts of the anti-fascist left to protect them against the edl.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> if local meetings are being targetted this way, it may well cause ordinary members to question the usefulness of the uaf leadership's edl strategy so far.
> 
> The muslim community, as evidenced in birmingham and harrow, don't need the bravehearts of the anti-fascist left to protect them against the edl.



Given that the EDL would love to see muslim violence against themselves I'm not sure this is the right thing to hope for.


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

bennett pulled out of the bristol meeting at the last minute


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2010)

Davo1 said:


> Actually, this is getting a bit fishy now:
> 
> http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=20634
> 
> Hmmmmmm



I notice that the SWP have offered a retraction of sorts for this lie - they've left the original bullshit up but have inserted underneath:



> Shortly before 2.15pm on Friday 19 March 2010, police at a mosque on Grecian Crescent received a report of a man with a knife.
> 
> A local man was arrested on suspicion of possessing a bladed article and breaking into a vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been at anti facsist meetings when the fascists have attempted to disrupt them and can't recall on any occasion having time for as conversation with them.The headline and what happened seem to be too diffrent things.

I am also interested in Revlons notion of 'the muslim community' , it seems the liberal left want to racialise our communities in the same way the right do.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> I have been at anti facsist meetings when the fascists have attempted to disrupt them and can't recall on any occasion having time for as conversation with them.



I do, but it was a very short conversation and all one way.

I remember bumping into NF members from time to time individually and the conversations were somewhat longer, but I soon realised that was pointless.



...


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> EDL disrupt UAF meeting in Bristol
> 
> Do read the full report, not just the headline. A mixture of sensible points, hysteria and racial profiling.



And edited comments on the UAF *counter-protest*, to highlight the sensible points:



> -It mobilised thousands of anti-fascists.
> -It mobilised locally.
> -It sounded vibrant.
> -The EDL were out-chanted.
> ...



I'll add the continually linking of the EDL with the BNP.

The state keeps bringing out it's attack dogs, but so far they're still on a leash.

All the rest is just froth.


----------



## JimW (Mar 21, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> I have been at anti facsist meetings when the fascists have attempted to disrupt them and can't recall on any occasion having time for as conversation with them....



Wasn't "full and frank exchange of views" the accepted euphemism?


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:


> And edited comments on the UAF *counter-protest*, to highlight the sensible points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hang on the uaf called bolton as a national counter demo for the 20th - supported by, amongst others, ruth fucking kelly! 

Meanwhile on the same day the bnp had a national day of action in barking, pulling out all the stops campaigning for nick griffin's election and to win control of barking council. No mention of this on the uaf site - maybe because it would've got in the way of their big media day out up in  bolton, who knows.


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

JimW said:


> Wasn't "full and frank exchange of views" the accepted euphemism?



they weren't very good on the pavement


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> hang on the uaf called bolton as a national counter demo for the 20th - supported by, amongst others, ruth fucking kelly!
> 
> Meanwhile on the same day the bnp had a national day of action in barking, pulling out all the stops campaigning for nick griffin's election and to win control of barking council. No mention of this on the uaf site - maybe because it would've got in the way of their big media day out up in  bolton, who knows.



How many turned up to join the beige suit, or was he whining again?

Barking & Dagenham UAF had a day of action on the 13th March and activities throughout the week.


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

so you say bolton with 61 arrests and a chanting match with a group of working class hoolies was a good day out? While the bnp were given free reign to canvass barking, unopposed and unconfronted?

Regardless of the politics of anti-facsism don't you think it's a weird priority?

Do you think bnp choose their big national day of action on the 20th_ after_ edl chose their day in bolton? And why do you reckon uaf didn't organise anything against the nazi bnp that day, or at least acknowedge/advertise on their site the bnp's big push in barking?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I notice that the SWP have offered a retraction of sorts for this lie - they've left the original bullshit up but have inserted underneath:


 I wonder which version the swappies were peddling to the Muslem youth before the bolton demo?
  Knowingly attempting to incite an already hypped up crowd, Weyman may be in the shit


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> so you say bolton with 61 arrests and a chanting match with a group of working class hoolies was a good day out? While the bnp were given free reign to canvass barking, unopposed and unconfronted?
> 
> Regardless of the politics of anti-facsism don't you think it's a weird priority?
> 
> Do you think bnp choose their big national day of action on the 20th_ after_ edl chose their day in bolton? And why do you reckon uaf didn't organise anything against the nazi bnp that day, or at least acknowedge/advertise on their site the bnp's big push in barking?



Big push? Any details?'

No, you said all of the first part of your post strawman stylee.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> I wonder which version the swappies were peddling to the Muslem youth before the bolton demo?
> Knowingly attempting to incite an already hypped up crowd, Weyman may be in the shit



It's spelt Muslim and 'maybe' is just speculation on your part.


----------



## tbaldwin (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> so you say bolton with 61 arrests and a chanting match with a group of working class hoolies was a good day out? While the bnp were given free reign to canvass barking, unopposed and unconfronted?
> 
> Regardless of the politics of anti-facsism don't you think it's a weird priority?
> 
> Do you think bnp choose their big national day of action on the 20th_ after_ edl chose their day in bolton? And why do you reckon uaf didn't organise anything against the nazi bnp that day, or at least acknowedge/advertise on their site the bnp's big push in barking?



Bleedin heck.....Anti Fascists trying to convince everyone the edl are fascists looks a really silly mistake. At worse it risks pushing people from the edl into the BNP at best it ignores the greater threat of the BNP becoming more and more electorally respectable....


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Big push? Any details?'
> 
> No, you said all of the first part of your post strawman stylee.





> Barking and Dagenham National Weekend of Action /Evening Social
> 
> Saturday 20th March at 11am Becontree Station (District Line), Gale Street (postcode RM9 4TP). Please contact as many people as possible and get them to come along and make this day a great success. This is a vital activity in support of our campaign to win the Barking parliamentary constituency and also to win control of Barking and Dagenham Council. On Saturday afternoon after the Day of Action in Barking and Dagenham, there will be a social held in Havering. Start will be 5pm. There will be buffet and music entrance fee is £5. All monies raised will go to the eastern region election effort.



from bnp's london patriot bulletin


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> from bnp's london patriot bulletin



How many heeded the call?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:


> It's spelt Muslim and 'maybe' is just speculation on your part.


always nice to be corrected in spelinngs from another trot teacher
 Yes of course it's speculation- hence the use of the  'may be'


----------



## revlon (Mar 21, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Big push? Any details?'
> 
> No, you said all of the first part of your post strawman stylee.



they were genuine questions mate. If you're part of the uaf steering committee then dutifully following the party line makes sense. If not, surely there's some serious contradictions that need resolving, and some basic questions that need answering. Who's benefiting? Who are the useful idiots? Who's agenda are we playing out? And why?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

revlon said:


> they were genuine questions mate. If you're part of the uaf steering committee then dutifully following the party line makes sense. If not, surely there's some serious contradictions that need resolving, and some basic questions that need answering. Who's benefiting? Who are the useful idiots? Who's agenda are we playing out? And why?



I steer my car and that's it. Try answering those questions yourself.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> always nice to be corrected in spelinngs from another trot teacher
> Yes of course it's speculation- hence the use of the  'may be'



You admit to speculative bollocks, fine.

I'm neither a trot, nor teach, but I know a man who does.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 22, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> Bleedin heck.....Anti Fascists trying to convince everyone the edl are fascists looks a really silly mistake.



So when the EDL claim not to be nazi, yet are clearly operating as a nazi front as detailed by a co-founder, should their opponents then just let the lie stand?

large sections of the public and press are not aware of the level of nazi infiltration? Do the press not have a responsibility to detail it and the public not have a right to know?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 22, 2010)

You still need to separate the vanguard (leadership/elite/whatever you want to call them) from those who fall for the hook ('alien culture'  threatens your future security).


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 22, 2010)

revlon said:


> so you say bolton with 61 arrests and a chanting match with a group of working class hoolies was a good day out? While the bnp were given free reign to canvass barking, unopposed and unconfronted?
> 
> Regardless of the politics of anti-facsism don't you think it's a weird priority?
> 
> Do you think bnp choose their big national day of action on the 20th_ after_ edl chose their day in bolton? And why do you reckon uaf didn't organise anything against the nazi bnp that day, or at least acknowedge/advertise on their site the bnp's big push in barking?



Yes I agree that Bolton should have been mainly a Northern event, and there should have been efforts against the BNP in the South East (a London turn out should have been sufficient, though of course people are free to attend adn do what they wish to).


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 22, 2010)

tallboy gwyrdd said:


> So when the EDL claim not to be nazi, yet are clearly operating as a nazi front as detailed by a co-founder, should their opponents then just let the lie stand?
> 
> large sections of the public and press are not aware of the level of nazi infiltration? Do the press not have a responsibility to detail it and the public not have a right to know?



Aside form the fact that you are probably reading too much into Paul Rays 'expert' opinion , the are the EDL nazis debate only serves one purpose, that is to justify the 'anti nazi' tactics of UAF and others. Its a one trick pony debate. are they are Nazis so we will use mass demonstration smash them off the street , no platform or they are a nazi front so we will use mass demonstration smash them off the street , no platform or they are not all nazis but there are some involved ( unsurprising really and if i was in the far right i would be trying to get a foot in the door) so we will use  mass demonstration smash them off the street , no platform. Ad infinitum.

The track record of using this one trick can be summed up as  unsuccessful with the BNP, successful with the BPP's protest against rap music in Leeds, unsuccessfully with the NF in Oldham and with disastrous results in the non existent NF  march in Bradford.

Time to change tack?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 22, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Maybe but with the EDL having a demo in Bolton soon then its possible that the rumour mill is being deliberately stirred up by the UAF to try and get as many people out for the counter demo.
> 
> And it would be a leading news item, especially given the supposed location of this attack. The UAF is the establishment and as such it has access to all the media outlets. They would be all over this story if true.



So basically from what I can gather on this thread is that some yob threw a some coke and a coke bottle at an swp/uaf paper seller, some toerag car thief got 'going equiped'; I should imagine having a penknife or other such implement would be pretty essential when hotwiring a motor & There was some mexican stand off between some football hoolie wannabe's who may or may not have some sympathy with EDL.

Then to top it all the UAF try to pick a fight with EDL, which is exactly what the EDL wanted and probalbly wish to do every Saturday in the centre of Bolton, with Special Branch, cameras everywhere loads of onlookers and there fuckwit muppet leader and some of his entourage Weyenn Bennet gets nicked: Which doesn't add much too his street credibility!

THANK GOD FOR UAF THE VANGUARDS OF ANTI RACISM!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 23, 2010)

http://liberalconspiracy.org/2010/03/22/edl-the-police-and-our-misleading-mainstream-media/


----------



## tbaldwin (Mar 23, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> So when the EDL claim not to be nazi, yet are clearly operating as a nazi front as detailed by a co-founder, should their opponents then just let the lie stand?
> 
> large sections of the public and press are not aware of the level of nazi infiltration? Do the press not have a responsibility to detail it and the public not have a right to know?



Thats great if you want to carry on helping them grow...Just carry on publicising them as much as you can by your pathetic and ignorant opposition.

Or you could address working class people's concerns around migration,crime and religious fundamentalism...

The thing is that uaf seem to be actively pushing the edl towards the bnp and i think that is hugely irresponsible. Yes there will be BNP supporters amongst the edl..But that doesnt mean they are all BNP and to try and push them towards the BNP rather than away from sums up why the far left is such a continual fuck up.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> http://liberalconspiracy.org/2010/03/22/edl-the-police-and-our-misleading-mainstream-media/





> This is not an even battlefield we find ourselves upon.



Never has been.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2010)

Astonishing that people can argue this whole thing is about a) police handling of crowds and b) media reports. Truly lost.


----------



## Spion (Mar 23, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Astonishing that people can argue this whole thing is about <snip> media reports.


A lot of people on this board seem preoccupied with the idea that opposing the EDL is helping it grow by drawing attention to it, via the media. 

I think that's wrongheaded, but I didn't think you did.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2010)

My point _before_ was that the EDL have quite deliberately set out to get media attention, to try use that as one way of planting their flag in the public conciousness (the main way remains the internet) and the responses to them have helped that to happen. My point _above_ was about people complaining about the sort of media coverage the UAF/counter-demos received - that a 'fairer' more pro-UAF line in the various media would change the situation in any way. They're two different points really.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2010)

As yet, I haven't come across any footage of any speeches from the EDL in Bolton, which seems odd? I've seen footage of organised EDL stewards being there though?


----------



## Das Uberdog (Mar 24, 2010)

they did have a speech, directed mainly at UAF. it's at the end of this video here:


----------



## audiotech (Mar 24, 2010)

No one's stopping 'mask girl' wearing a burqua if she wants, or even the mask she's not wearing. I see cyclists wearing them all the time. If you wear a mask at a demo though, expect to be asked to remove it by the police.

'as great a threat as world war II'? Blatant nonsense.

'Spit on the UAF' from the EDL side, with on the other side, UAF stewards urging calm? With a few verbal "paki bashers" on there too, it's pretty clear where the provocations coming from.


----------



## revlon (Mar 25, 2010)

An account from edl about the bristol incident:

englishdefenceleague.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=182:a-public-meeting-in-bristol-the-english-defence-league-unite-against-fascism-and-attitudes-towards-freedom-of-speech&catid=42:feature-stories

Tries a bit too hard, interesting nonetheless.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 25, 2010)

revlon said:


> An account from edl about the bristol incident:
> 
> englishdefenceleague.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=182:a-public-meeting-in-bristol-the-english-defence-league-unite-against-fascism-and-attitudes-towards-freedom-of-speech&catid=42:feature-stories
> 
> Tries a bit too hard, interesting nonetheless.



Read this on their home page:



> The EDL know that unions have a part to play to protect workers’ rights, to ensure that employees are treated fairly in the workplace. However it would seem that these unions have become more powerful, more influential and more militant in the political sphere, this is where vested interests infringe upon a democratic political platform, so much so that democracy seems to be ebbing away right before our eyes and its replacement.........COMMUNISM!!!!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Read this on their home page:



then directs readers to an article first published in the Sun.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 28, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Read this on their home page:



Well, violent reactionary rightwing fascistic bastards do tend to be scabby, worthless vermin, so no suprise there. If these pasty, lard-arsed (and skinny arsed), shit-for-brain c_K_unts try to use my town centre as their next makeshift _Reichsparteitagsgelände_ they'd better watch out: I have a spud gun, and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 28, 2010)

What does 'pasty' mean again in terms of insults? Underclass?


----------



## revlon (Mar 28, 2010)

anything that's not funky and edgy with a postitive buzz.


----------



## smokedout (Mar 28, 2010)

a distinct lack of vibrancy?


----------



## Spion (Mar 28, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What does 'pasty' mean again in terms of insults? Underclass?


Yeah, bottom of the heap, just below the 'pie', unless you're in Cornwall where the ranking is reversed


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there a Cornish Defence League?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2010)

the oo arr eh


----------



## audiotech (Mar 28, 2010)

They never leave the crack den, or holiday at Pontins, where you never have to leave. I can attest to the latter as I worked at one of their camps. All the staff, including me, looked very pasty at the end of the season. Hard work and crap pay has it's effects.


----------



## snotcock (Mar 28, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What does 'pasty' mean again in terms of insults? Underclass?



Pasty-faced, as in pallid.


----------



## albionism (Mar 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> the oo arr eh


----------

